# Internetzugang unter RedHat 9  ?



## redhadneuling (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo !
Ich habe mir RedHat 9 zugelegt weil ich mich
von Windows losreißen will.Es hat alles super geklappt.
Nur finde ich keinen Button oder ähnliches wo ich meine
Daten für den Internetzugang eingeben kann ( Benutzername, Kennwort, usw.)
Unter Windows hatte ich DFÜ-Netzwerk.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen 
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !

Andi


----------



## Amalthea (15. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich habe zwar erst seit ziemlich genau einer Woche Linux, aber vielleicht hilft es dir weiter, wenn du nach einem Programm mit ppp im Namen suchst; das müsste eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.

[edit] Unter RedHat 8.2 gibt es einen "Wizard zur Internetkonfiguration ('internet-druid')"; ist unter KDE bei 'Systemtools' zu finden. Und unter 'Extras' müsstest du kppp finden. Bei mir funktioniert das allerdings nicht, weil ich ein "Windows-optimiertes" Modem besitze.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Lan Djalan (17. Februar 2004)

*ganz einfach ...*

unter  --->systemstools---> netzwerk, dort findest du alle LAN verbindungen ...
oder ----->systemtools---> internet configuration wizard

geht mit 3 klicks einzurichten , wie schon seit redhat 6.0


----------

